# settle an argument between me and dh please....



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok so dh comes home from work last night saying he's going to his grandads to fit a pane of glass in a door thats been broken for months, I say take me and the LO (our 2 year old) along it will be good for them to see each other. so we pull up and I say Just have to run in for the loo. 

so 2 minutes later I comes out the loo think OMG where is the LO as dh is sitting on the floor looking at the door, I try to step passed him and crack, step on the new pane of glass that he sat right in the middle of the door frame.  

So of course he looks at me like I'm SCUM!!! I say don't know why your looking at me like that you left it in the middle of the floor, but he maintains I shouldnt have been stepping over him.  His Grandad is very old and I don't know how capable he is of looking after a 2 year old. (we've cought him giving him bonbons by the way).

So come on let me know your opinions people I won't be offended.  

Just to say also My DH once reversed into my car and then gave me a row for parking it there ha ha ha so thats what I'm dealing with here


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I had to read your post a couple of times to understand it - DH had given LO to grandad to watch whilst you had a wee?  Is that right? 
I have to say that unless grandad had dementia and unaware of LO's presence I dont actually see the problem.....  

My grandad is not the most well chap in the world, and is 90 next month - and whilst I would never ask him to babysit for a period of time, I would make a brew in a different room, or go for a wee and not have any issue with him supervising for a few mins.

Sorry
R
xx

Or was it that DH shouldnt have put glass on the floor?  If it was this argument then I would probably side with you, I would have thought it was a dippy place to put glass....


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Im getting that its the 'stepping on the glass thing' thats the cause of the disagreement!

In that case, I think that he's in the worng! I pane of glass shouldnt really be put on the floor to be stepped on by anyone but LO could have stepped on it and got hurt..... 

MY DH is the same - he could pick up a gun and accidentally shoot me and it would still be my fault for standing in the way!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry guys It was the pane of glass on the floor that was the argument really.  I'm not very good at explaining things and I did'nt re-read the post stupidly.  

thanks all the same for your opinions


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Definitely shouldn't have put glass on the floor without warning you it was there.


----------



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

Just shows the difference between the sexes, I think men live in a bubble where what they are doing is all that exista whereas women try to do everything at once. Sounds exactly like what my DH would have done!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Mannys Bird said:


> MY DH is the same - he could pick up a gun and accidentally shoot me and it would still be my fault for standing in the way!


Sorry really had to laugh at that - my dh is just the same!

I think he shouldn't have put the glass on the floor ... but my DH would have blamed me nonetheless.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree why put something clear & colourless flat on the floor where no-one can see it . He should have lent it up against a wall so you can see it


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh that was definitely his bad, he knew where you were, knew you were likely to come back that way and still laid the damn thing out on the floor  - what are you... psychic?!  I would just look at him witheringly and say well if you hadn't put it there I couldn't have stepped on it could I?  Simples!!!   

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

"Simples" ha ha

Thank you ladies, just waiting on him coming home before I rub this in his face.  

     

Now I know how to beat him in an argument with him.


----------

